
VNC client using HTML5 (Web Sockets, Canvas) with encryption - est
http://github.com/kanaka/noVNC
======
olalonde
Any live demo or screencast available?

~~~
dannytatom
Not a screencast, but a friend in IRC just took a couple (not so exciting)
screenshots of himself running it.

<http://i.imgur.com/ek8eS.png> <http://i.imgur.com/f8JMg.png>

------
nailer
Awesome! It'd be great to see this ported to RDP (I'm getting a book on
canvas, maybe I can try it...).

~~~
kanaka
RDP (along with Red Hat's Spice and NX) is on my long term TODO list.

On the other hand, if somebody sent me good patches (or a pull request) that
added RDP support to noVNC, reviewing and integrating them would be on my
short term TODO list. ;-)

------
adrenalin
Yeh cool, but I have a sensation we are running in cercles. Wouldn't it be
easier to addopt nativeclient and use a mature, years tested code with
<http://code.google.com/p/nativeclient/> ?

Yeh I know, on the web you can "look" at the code, that's cool, but not
always, how many time you did look at the gmail code for example, yeh it's
preatty unreadable.because it's a compresed translated java code.

~~~
kanaka
Nativeclient is very cool, and it allows you to run native code in your
browser, but that does not mean native applications. You still have to port
applications and any libraries to the nativeclient API/SDK
(<http://code.google.com/p/nativeclient-sdk/>).

Nativeclient only currently exists in Chrome (and only if you run it using a
special flag). Nativeclient itself is not yet mature. Javascript is
everywhere, HTML5 will be everywhere soon. Nativeclient has a long road before
it's widely supported in most browsers and on many architectures.

------
bombs
I remember thinking how great AJAX SSH clients like those used by Slicehost
were.

This sort of thing will be great, particularly with my OS X and Windows
servers!

------
est
the author is a redditor

[http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/c0ifv/guacamole_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/javascript/comments/c0ifv/guacamole_a_vnc_viewer_in_html5/c0q52l8)

------
kanaka
A couple of demo videos of noVNC.

Short: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=icVpGOvh4tc>

Longer: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i9GauBAaQXI>

------
s3graham
Nifty. Has anyone attempted a full ssh + term emu? Could probably get away
with using ChromeOS then.

~~~
est
@bombs mentioned ajax ssh from Slicehost

<http://antony.lesuisse.org/software/ajaxterm/>

~~~
s3graham
I think that's just tunneling to a server side implementation though.

What I meant was that it'd be neat to have JS that actually implemented the
client ssh and xterm/whatever emulation so you wouldn't need to go through the
intermediate forwarding server to get somewhere.

~~~
paddy_m
I rewrote rxvt in javascript. <http://github.com/paddymul/rxvt-js> ther
terminal emulator is capable of displaying streaming connections, but I
haven't built the server backend to enable it.

------
tonetheman
very cool. i will play with this today! good stuff.

